# Was that a period?//Pain a day after intercourse



## adh142 (Jan 21, 2009)

Hi. I have 2 questions. I am 39 y/o and have had no periods for about 12 years or so. I was on the depo shot for about 10 years and had no periods. Now, I am using the Mirena IUD, and still have not had a real period. I am not complaining about the lack of periods, and have no intentions of having more children. I have a daughter who is almost 16 y/o. About a week ago, I had what I would call "spotting". Whenever I went to the bathroom, there was no blood in my underwear, but when I wiped myself there was a light pink on the tissue. I put a liner on, and would not see the spotting again, but when I returned to the bathroom, the pink on the tissue was there again. I did have some minor cramping, which I thought was either period-related or from intercourse the previous day. This pattern continued for about 4-5 days. It is completely gone now, and I am curious to see if it repeats itself next month. I guess that's the only way I will know if my periods are trying to make a comeback. What could be causing the spotting? I was under a lot of stress that week, and kind've attributed it to that.My second question is whenever my husband and I have intercourse, I usually feel discomfort the day after... I have had several ovarian cysts in the past and last year I thought I had some. Tests revealed that I didn't have any. I do not have any pain during intercourse, only after a day or so. What would cause me to have pain the day after? I do have a history of IBS-D, but I don't think that is related to this problem. If anyone could help me, I would really appreciate it!


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Have you asked your GYN this question? Or have you discussed the spotting with them? I would urge you to do so.


----------



## adh142 (Jan 21, 2009)

Have you asked your GYN this question? Or have you discussed the spotting with them? I would urge you to do so.Hi. No, I haven't been to my gynecologist for this. I will bring it up to her when I go, but that won't be for about 3 months. The last time I went was for what I thought was ovarian cysts, and no one was able to find anything. It was extremely frustrating to keep going back and no one could tell me what was going on. I just don't feel it's really necessary to go now. Both of the things bothering me come and go.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Ok.. So you wanna wait for the next appointment, understandable. Well I would imagine some crampiness could be normal afterwards. The spotting??? Can that be expected even with the type of birth control you are on? I think maybe you could be right that it might be from the stress. But keep track of it so you can report this to the Dr when you go.Hope you feel better!


----------



## adh142 (Jan 21, 2009)

Ok.. So you wanna wait for the next appointment, understandable. Well I would imagine some crampiness could be normal afterwards. The spotting??? Can that be expected even with the type of birth control you are on? I think maybe you could be right that it might be from the stress. But keep track of it so you can report this to the Dr when you go.Hope you feel better!Hi, again! Do you think that this could possibly be endometriosis?? I understand that some crampiness is normal after intercourse, but when this happens almost everytime I start to think that this isn't normal... We don't have rough sex, just normal intercourse. If it was rough, I could understand the cramping. I just feel like I am always complaining, and I don't know if people actually think I'm making this up. Believe me, I'm not! But, you just start to think people think you're a hypochondriac or something! I do have pain and it would be nice if a doctor actually found something that could be causing the pain and discomfort. I don't want them to find something bad, but I would just like to know what's going on. If this is normal, I think I am going to go crazy! I just feel like I don't feel good constantly!!! If it's not one thing, it's something else. Sorry for venting! I just don't have that many people that I can talk to, besides my husband. Thanks!


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

No I think the cramping is normal after normal intercourse. Just some folks are more sensitive to it than others maybe???


> Do you think that this could possibly be endometriosis??


 Have no idea... best to ask the Gyn.


----------

